# Spice Caravan!



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

All the preparations are complete.  Inventory has been taken, The corner cabinet has been cleaned.  the two level turntable has been removed, cleaned, adjusted and returned to its place.  The backup spice cabinet has been reorganized.  Old stuff has been tossed.  I came across some stuff I don't even know why I had it.  Oils have been tasted and tossed as needed.

Now I have a list of nine items of herbs and spices I need.

The car is ready and tomorrow I'm off to Penzeys store to fill the voids.  I came across a receipt from last November for $45 in purchases.  I hope I can keep it in the same price range this time.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

Ooops.  Make that ten items.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

Well you have had a productive day. Have a happy and not to costly trip.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

Thanks Addie.  Restraint is the word of the day.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 13, 2013)

One tip I found, Andy, (and I'm sure you've already thought of this) is to keep your old spice jars and buy the bulk packaged spices to fill them with. The prices at Penzeys are dramatically lower when you purchase the refill bags.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

Make sure you check back in with us when you get back. We will want to know that you and your wallet made it out of there in one piece. And of course we want to know what you got also.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> One tip I found, Andy, (and I'm sure you've already thought of this) is to keep your old spice jars and buy the bulk packaged spices to fill them with. The prices at Penzeys are dramatically lower when you purchase the refill bags.



Thanks for the thought, Steve.  I do that.  In fact, I bought some empties for just that reason.  I even have a WORD file that is the Penzeys label.  When a new item needs a bottle, I type the details from the label on the bag onto the WORD document and print the label, trim it and tape it onto the bottle.  Penzeys supplies peel and stick yellow labels but they don't take the ink in my printer and just smudge and wipe off.  So I have to do with a white paper version.

Here's the last one I did.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Make sure you check back in with us when you get back. We will want to know that you and your wallet made it out of there in one piece. And of course we want to know what you got also.



Here's my current list:

Cinnamon, ground
Cinnamon sticks
Garlic powder
Onion Powder
Oregano, Turkish
Oregano, Mexican
Parsley Flakes
Tellicherri Peppercorns
4S Seasoned Salt
Chili Powder


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

Andy, what do you use the cinnamon sticks for? I have only used them as Christmas decorations on packages and other holiday craft projects. As a result I usually buy them at the Christmas Tree Shops. Not the best quality, but then quality is not of importance.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the thought, Steve.  I do that.  In fact, I bought some empties for just that reason.  I even have a WORD file that is the Penzeys label.  When a new item needs a bottle, I type the details from the label on the bag onto the WORD document and print the label, trim it and tape it onto the bottle.  Penzeys supplies peel and stick yellow labels but they don't take the ink in my printer and just smudge and wipe off.  So I have to do with a white paper version.
> 
> Here's the last one I did.



Very nice! Do you just grab the description from their website?


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Very nice! Do you just grab the description from their website?



That's exactly what I do.  Guilty of typing that post without thinking.  I cut, paste, adjust for size and done.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2013)

Andy, did you get the latest catalog?  There is a coupon for a free jar of their new Berbere seasoning blend.  It is good!  We've used it on grilled chicken a couple of times.  Himself really likes it...my tongue said "too hot, too HOT" even though it had a good flavor.  But it has more than enough heat.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

I don't get the catalog, CG.  They may very well give out a free sample at the store.  They often do.  Also, they have catalogs there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 13, 2013)

I do remember catalogs there, so make sure you get your freebie.  It's a full small bottle.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> That's exactly what I do. Guilty of typing that post without thinking. I cut, paste, adjust for size and done.


 
Andy, have you looked at the Avery labels? They are now removable and leave no sticky adhesive residue. Yet they stick until you choose to remove them. And you can put them through one cycle of the dishwasher. Martha Stewart has a whole line of household food labels. And they all require to be handwritten. I hate to recommend that even one cent more go into her coffers. Also her products tend to cost more than Amazon or even the Staples site. The Avery site offers more of a choice if you type in "food products" for a search. They have some really nice ones for an ink jet and/or laser printer in kraft paper brown with a border. They even have some preprinted. Worth taking a look.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2013)

A Penzey's we will go,
A Penzey's we will go,
We'll snatch the lot
and put it in a pot
and never let it gooooooo!!!!


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Here's my current list:
> 
> Cinnamon, ground
> Cinnamon sticks
> ...


You also might want to try the bold Indian peppercorns and the less expensive Korintje _Indonesia cinnamon_ and their natural cocoa powder and ... 
We have three Poland Springs 6 gallon cardboard cartons full of Penzey's stuff.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Andy, have you looked at the Avery labels?...



Thanks, Addie.  I'll look into it.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

justplainbill said:


> You also might want to try the bold Indian peppercorns and the less expensive Korintje _Indonesia cinnamon_ and their natural cocoa powder and ...
> We have three Poland Springs 6 gallon cardboard cartons full of Penzey's stuff.



Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

Lookie there Andy. Your own thread. I had mine. Remember Hooters? Not one of my finest accomplishments in life. At least yours is more nourishing not only for the body but the soul. And JPB, he is gong there with the word "Restraint" in mind. You are not helping him. But I do understand. One can get carried away at just the thought of a trip to Penzy's.


----------



## Andy M. (May 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Penzey's we will go,
> A Penzey's we will go,
> We'll snatch the lot
> and put it in a pot
> and never let it gooooooo!!!!



OK, now I'll be humming that all day.


----------



## MrsLMB (May 13, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Penzey's we will go,
> A Penzey's we will go,
> We'll snatch the lot
> and put it in a pot
> and never let it gooooooo!!!!


 

Catchy little tune you got stuck in my head there PF .. many thanks  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver (May 13, 2013)

I peel the original labels off the Penzeys bags and they stick just fine to my little bottles and jars, no further printing needed!


----------



## justplainbill (May 13, 2013)

Addie said:


> Lookie there Andy. Your own thread. I had mine. Remember Hooters? Not one of my finest accomplishments in life. At least yours is more nourishing not only for the body but the soul. And JPB, he is gong there with the word "Restraint" in mind. You are not helping him. But I do understand. One can get carried away at just the thought of a trip to Penzy's.


I rationalize that the more I spend at Penzeys, the less I spend on Bushmills.


----------



## Addie (May 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> OK, now I'll be humming that all day.


 
Sing it while you are in the store. Why should you be the only one singing it? Pass it along.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2013)

Restraint = Straight Jacket...just saying...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 13, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> OK, now I'll be humming that all day.





MrsLMB said:


> Catchy little tune you got stuck in my head there PF .. many thanks  LOL



HaHA!!!  My work is done...


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2013)

I showed great restraint.  Only got one thing not on my list, the smoky seasoned salt.  Ended up spending about $50.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2013)

How long did it take you to spend that $50?


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2013)

It was a matter of minutes.


----------



## buckytom (May 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the thought, Steve.  I do that.  In fact, I bought some empties for just that reason.



i can see some bright young salaesman at penzeys labelling the empty bottles as mixed malabar and telicherry sunshine, herbs du atmosphora, and himalayan pink sea breeze.

they could get 3x as much for them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> It was a matter of minutes.



You only stayed a few minutes, no walking and looking (smelling)!!!  Costs to much to not be fun.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2013)

Well, I did take a moment to chat with the two lovely ladies who were running the place. and I may have sowed down to open a jar or two for a quick sniff.

But I was still out of there in a matter of minutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Well, I did take a moment to chat with the two lovely ladies who were running the place. and I may have sowed down to open a jar or two for a quick sniff.
> 
> But I was still out of there in a matter of minutes.



One of those kamikaze shoppers...


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 14, 2013)

I'm sure I'd be the same way on a return trip Andy.  The first time I spent more time (one hour) than money ($30) but now that I know what they have, and have sniffed my way through practically every jar on display, I could go in with a list, toss what I want into a basket, and get out in way under an hour next time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sure I'd be the same way on a return trip Andy.  The first time I spent more time (one hour) than money ($30) but now that I know what they have, and have sniffed my way through practically every jar on display, I could go in with a list, toss what I want into a basket, and get out in way under an hour next time.



Another one...I can't even get out of a convenience store that fast...


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One of those kamikaze shoppers...



Not a shopper, a buyer.  I'm in and out quickly because I know what I want before I go out, focus on getting that then leaving because my mission was accomplished.  

On the other hand, shopping is wandering around aimlessly looking at stuff and occasionally buying something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2013)

Each shopping experience is a potential purchasing trip...My Dad is slower than me...I would probably make you insane...


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Each shopping experience is a potential purchasing trip...My Dad is slower than me...I would probably make you insane...



I think the process has already begun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 14, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> I think the process has already begun.



I do kinda grow on you...


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Another one...I can't even get out of a convenience store that fast...


 
Then you don't want to go shopping with me. I have to use the electric carts that the store provides for my grocery shopping. Spike and I have it down to an art. We get two orders. His and mine. For the month for me. We arrive at 7 a.m. when the doors open and we are back in the car and on our way home by 7:40. I have a list with me and it is according to the aisles. No browsing. I start on aisle 8 and work my way back to aisle 1. Aisle 8 is the closest aisle to where the carts are. Spike has the other half of my list for aisles 9 through the produce section. So I hop on one and I am on my way. Beep! Beep! Get out of my way. 

One of the reasons I can shop so fast is that there are about five aisles I don't even go in. They are the Goya aisle, soda aisle, and the snack, cookie, chips aisle. 

I think my shopping habits comes from having small kids. I was always in a rush to get back home as fast as I could. And if I took any of the kids with me I stayed out of the aisles that could bring on a chorus of "Can I have ....? Huh Ma? Can I? Please Ma? Huh Ma? Huh? Huh?" All is fair in Love and Raising Kids!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Another one...I can't even get out of a convenience store that fast...



Depends on where I'm shopping PF.  Now that I know Penzeys quality firsthand I can head to each section, pick up what I need, and leave.  Put me in a grocery store and I'll spend half an hour in produce, then finish the rest of my shopping in another half hour - or less.  And don't even take me to Lowes unless you have hours to kill!  Would rather shop there than Macys et al anyday!


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Depends on where I'm shopping PF. Now that I know Penzeys quality firsthand I can head to each section, pick up what I need, and leave. Put me in a grocery store and I'll spend half an hour in produce, then finish the rest of my shopping in another half hour - or less. And don't even take me to Lowes unless you have hours to kill! Would rather shop there than Macys et al anyday!


 
CG, let me introduce you to my son Spike. He can be your shopping buddy. For him it is Home Depot. They know him by name now. They offered him a job many times and he has turned them down every time. But he can tell you where everything in that store is located, what it is made of, price, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Depends on where I'm shopping PF.  Now that I know Penzeys quality firsthand I can head to each section, pick up what I need, and leave.  Put me in a grocery store and I'll spend half an hour in produce, then finish the rest of my shopping in another half hour - or less.  And don't even take me to Lowes unless you have hours to kill!  Would rather shop there than Macys et al anyday!



But, but...what if you miss something new?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2013)

Addie said:


> CG, let me introduce you to my son Spike. He can be your shopping buddy. For him it is Home Depot. They know him by name now. ...



Addie, I'll be Spike's shopping buddy ONLY if he switches to Lowes.  You see, our dear daughter works for Lowes.  I shop "the enemy"  only when I can't find what I need at Lowes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, but...what if you miss something new?



PF, I don't do "new".  I'm a sweats-or-jeans kinda girl and am perfectly happy being so out of fashion I'm almost trending again.  Used to work in a mall, was able to watch tags and catch deals you don't find even if you're a regular shopper.  Now I hate to have to actually "shop" if I need something.  Love kitchen/cooking/foodie shops.  Love home remodeling stuff.  Not so big with style.


----------



## Addie (May 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, I'll be Spike's shopping buddy ONLY if he switches to Lowes. You see, our dear daughter works for Lowes. I shop "the enemy"  only when I can't find what I need at Lowes.


 
He gets the contractors discount which is considerable. And he just puts everything on someone else's credit card. Whoever he is doing a job for. That way the customer gets the benefit of his discount. He makes his money on the labor. The man that owns the jewelry store that he works for in the morning has a wife who is never satisfied with the house. So he has a permanent job changing the house around. This week it was installing a new swimming pool with lights and a water fall. Then there is the kitchen faucet. She is tired of it and wants a new one installed. The one she picked cost well over $100. I am happy if I just have to go out to the well and lower the bucket. 

I get the benefit of his work also. He was doing some tiling for the jewelers wife. He had almost a whole box of tiles left over. So instead of returning them for the credit, he tiled the back of my stove and sink. He also put in some decorative tiles in the middle. Someday I will thank the jeweler for how nice my kitchen looks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> PF, I don't do "new".  I'm a sweats-or-jeans kinda girl and am perfectly happy being so out of fashion I'm almost trending again.  Used to work in a mall, was able to watch tags and catch deals you don't find even if you're a regular shopper.  Now I hate to have to actually "shop" if I need something.  Love kitchen/cooking/foodie shops.  Love home remodeling stuff.  Not so big with style.



I really wasn't thinking about buying clothes at Penzey's...or even thinking about fashion.  I meant something new at Penzey's...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really wasn't thinking about buying clothes at Penzey's...or even thinking about fashion.  I meant something new at Penzey's...



I think Penzeys sells aprons....mebbe hats too?


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 15, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really wasn't thinking about buying clothes at Penzey's...or even thinking about fashion.  I meant something new at Penzey's...



Oh, I thought it was in reply to my Lowes vs Macys comment.  Oops. 

If there were to be something new at Penzeys I'd certainly check it out.  But I would be in the know since I would have found out either in my catalog or online.  



Dawgluver said:


> I think Penzeys sells aprons....mebbe hats too?



I know they were selling towels when I was there last month.  Enough of them could be sewn into a skirt, huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 15, 2013)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh, I thought it was in reply to my Lowes vs Macys comment.  Oops.
> 
> If there were to be something new at Penzeys I'd certainly check it out.  But I would be in the know since I would have found out either in my catalog or online.
> 
> ...



I could handle Lowe's...never been in a Macy's.  I do my fancy clothes buying here: thinkgeek.com


----------



## justplainbill (May 17, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> All the preparations are complete.  Inventory has been taken, The corner cabinet has been cleaned.  the two level turntable has been removed, cleaned, adjusted and returned to its place.  The backup spice cabinet has been reorganized.  Old stuff has been tossed.  I came across some stuff I don't even know why I had it.  Oils have been tasted and tossed as needed.
> 
> Now I have a list of nine items of herbs and spices I need.
> 
> The car is ready and tomorrow I'm off to Penzeys store to fill the voids.  I came across a receipt from last November for $45 in purchases.  I hope I can keep it in the same price range this time.


Have you tried Sarawak white peppercorns?


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2013)

No I haven't.  I really like the Telicherri.  They have a nice floral note.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 17, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> No I haven't.  I really like the Telicherri.  They have a nice floral note.



Try a few grinds of that on some premium vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 17, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Try a few grinds of that on some premium vanilla ice cream!



Huh?  Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Andy M. (May 17, 2013)

I've heard of freshly ground black pepper on ice cream but never think to try it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

Fresh ground pepper on sliced strawberries...I keep telling you it's great!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2013)

Bought some chocolate from a small shop in Stowe, VT one time that included cracked black pepper.  Interesting.  Not bad, but not something I would want on a regular basis.


----------



## Sprout (May 26, 2013)

I still haven't been to the Penzey's here. I feel like it's too dangerous. I think I need to be a big girl and just go...
...and only bring cash. 
(a small amount)


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 26, 2013)

Sprout, I got out alive for under $30 ~ and I did have a list of things I needed to stock up on.  If I might suggest something, be sure to get their catalog first if you aren't getting it already.  Take inventory.  Think of recipes you want to make and the spices you might need.  Then go in planning on spending enough time so you can sniff at everything.  I bought single spices even though I sniffed all the blends.  I think if you buy a lot of the blends you can run up quite a bill!  But you can't go wrong with first getting your frequently used items and planning for your next trip!  And there _will_ be a next trip.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (May 27, 2013)

Sprout said:


> I still haven't been to the Penzey's here. I feel like it's too dangerous. I think I need to be a big girl and just go...
> ...and only bring cash.
> (a small amount)



+1
Maybe we should go together. We can look for future gift ideas for dad while we're there.


----------



## Kayelle (May 27, 2013)

I got my first online order from Penzey's as we don't have a store nearby. I'm happy with everything I ordered, and the free shipping. I highly recommend their "Green Goddess dressing base". I suppose you could mix up the separate spices it contains, but the proportions are perfect for a really good blend. This is a real keeper in my book.

By the way, I love fresh ground pepper on cantaloupe, so I'll have to give it a go on ice cream and strawberries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 27, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> +1
> Maybe we should go together. We can look for future gift ideas for dad while we're there.



So you will be able to restrain each other from overspending and running with scissors.  Yeah, right!


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 11, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> One tip I found, Andy, (and I'm sure you've already thought of this) is to keep your old spice jars and buy the bulk packaged spices to fill them with. The prices at Penzeys are dramatically lower when you purchase the refill bags.


The problem with buying in bulk is that most ground spices and dried herbs have a very short shelf life (approx 6 months at the longest and if kept dry and in the dark) so buying in bulk, if you can't use them in this amount of time, is very wasteful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 11, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> The problem with buying in bulk is that most ground spices and dried herbs have a very short shelf life (approx 6 months at the longest and if kept dry and in the dark) so buying in bulk, if you can't use them in this amount of time, is very wasteful.



Buying in bulk...here the store buys in bulk and customers get however much they want as it is priced per pound weight.  So if I want just a tablespoon of a certain herb or spice I can buy that amount.  Penzeys sells bulk by the 1/4, 1/2 and 1 ounce bags, the savings is in not buying another glass jar, you just use your own saved jars/containers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 11, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> The problem with buying in bulk is that most ground spices and dried herbs have a very short shelf life (approx 6 months at the longest and if kept dry and in the dark) so buying in bulk, if you can't use them in this amount of time, is very wasteful.



I always thought there was a 6-month shelf life, then I got a nice, glossy, entertaining and informative catalog from Penszeys.  Oh, and it's FREE.   You would think that since they are selling herbs and spices they would like you to have a frequent turnover of your personal stock, right?  Nope.  They tell you that since the plants are harvested and processed once a year it's kinda silly to throw out what you have and buy newer ones that might be from the same batches you just threw out.  Makes sense.  They also tell you to do a sniff test before you pitch it.  If it smells good, use it!

I love a company that sells a product and tries to save you money on them too.  There stuff is really good, as many of us here at DC will attest.


----------

